# RaspberryPi - Bildschirm auf Handy anzeigen lassen.



## SpotlightXFX (10. Mai 2014)

Heyho ,
Hab schon länger meinen geOCed RaspberryPi der mit 1,15Ghz läuft. 
Seitdem mein PC zurzeit aus doofen Gründen weg ist und ich nur meine Xbox habe , muss ich öfteren paar Sachen runterladen und Musik aufn Stick ziehen

Ich benutze XDRP aufm Pi , und aufm Handy von Microsoft die Remote Desktop App ( iOS )
Das Problem ist : maus und Tastatur wird via Touch vom Handy gesteuert -> einfach nur Fummlig. 


Ich will einfach das er mir den Bildschirm 1zu1 überträgt und ich die Maus und Tastatur am Pi benutzen kann  Weil die Maus bewegt sich nicht und wenn der Coursor ned bewegt ( App checkt das nicht ) und der Pi checkt es dann seh ich ja nicht wo ich hinklick. 

Gibt es da was bzw. ne App wo den Bildschirm 1zu1 überträgt was auf Raspbian läuft und auf iOS auch als App gibt. 

Gruß,
Justin


----------



## uk3k (10. Mai 2014)

Sollte mit VNC gehen 
Erlaubt Remotesitzung bei gleichzeitig aktiver Maus/Keyboard an Host und Guest.

Aber was spricht dagegen dein Pi einfach wie alle anderen auch an einen Monitor oder an TV anzuschliessen?

mfg


----------



## SpotlightXFX (10. Mai 2014)

Ich habe noch einen Oldschool 1280x1024 Bildschirm , via VGA am PC und dann kann ich das iPad / iPhone benutzen als Bildschirm und Maus/Tastatur benutzen

Danke schonmal


----------



## SpotlightXFX (10. Mai 2014)

So , gerade ausprobiert und es geht auchnicht
Maus und Tastatur am Pi -> Bewege die Maus/gebe was ein in Leadpad -> keinerlei Reaktion von Maus/Tastatur

Was muss ich da machen das es geht?


----------

